# Fitting double doors



## Mcluma (8 Feb 2011)

Will be fitting shortly a pair of double doors

but what is the general concensus,

Shoud the doors overlap, if not what gap do you generaly leave between the doors?

Thanks for the replies




DSC_2472 by mcluma, on Flickr


----------



## joiner_sim (8 Feb 2011)

I have hung double doors both ways, 1) with a rebate and 2) without a rebate.
I think exterior double doors should definatley be rebated if only one door will be used most of the time. However, if they are interior, as yours are, its upto you I'd say. 
If you want both doors to be able to open at anytime, then no rebate is the way to go. However, if you want a single opening door, with the option for it to open up as double doors now and again, then I'd go for a rebate.
As to the gaps to allow for double doors, I always allow 9mm clearance. 3mm on both hinge sides and 3mm in the middle.

Hope that helps.

Photo is of a pair of double doors without a rebate.>
http://www.freewebs.com/simonswoodwork/Image013.jpg


----------



## Kev (8 Feb 2011)

I guess as they are internal doors It does not really matter. I personally would overlap them as it gives a better and more sturdy finish as one will close into another with bolts on one door. Rebate size will depend on the size of the rebate lock/latch you go for. If you go for abutting doors then would put bolts on both doors.

Kev


----------



## ondablade (8 Feb 2011)

Hi Mc. I'm a fan of rebates. I did a set in my own house in a situation quite like yours about ten years ago based on a pair of 6 panel factory made pine doors, and anticipating a bit of movement in what seemed a fairly resinous pine left a gap of 3.5mm or so all round. 

So far no problems. The doors have moved a whisker though - there's been a tiny bit of droop/settlement in the hinges, and for some reason the frames have bowed just a tiny bit. Ask if some photos would help.

ian 

I posted this a while ago on the job:



ondablade":2rtpqwkg said:


> I did that with a couple of stock painted pine panel doors some years ago, it works well. Since I was painting them I just glued on a couple of roughly 15mm or a bit less deep strips to form the rebates. Stepping the face that would be flush with the door faces in say 1mm or so adds a little to the look and avoids what could be an unsightly joint.
> 
> There are rebate fitting stepped mortice door lock strikers (?) available which work with normal door handle sets - plus you can fit plates and non functional handles on the mating door to balance the looks if you like. If you go this route it's essentially the lock striker (?) that determines the depth of rebate you need.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mcluma (9 Feb 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

I think it will be no overlap, the information on the gap is very helpfull, these doors are heavy, 2040mm *860mm* 40mm glass doors

They will be hung with 3 ball bearing hinges each

Yep i found brass ball bearing hinges with ball-tipped ends. it took me a while, but it has to mach in with the rest


----------



## chippy1970 (9 Feb 2011)

Rebated say 12mm and you want 3x 3mm gaps one centre and 2 at the hinge sides.


----------

